# Spelling



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2011)

OK, you and I know we all have some fun giving someone grief about spelling, so I can't believe you folks let me get away with this for so long. 

I just noticed, look at what my signature line says, that has been the same for months, shouldn't that be.........."enjoying", rather than "enjoing"?

_Arguing with an inspector is like wrestling with a pig in mud, pretty soon you realize that the pig is enjoing it!_

people, people, people......pay attention!


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 21, 2011)

wrastlin not wrestling, right?


----------



## pwood (Jan 21, 2011)

bikers can spell?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 21, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> people, people, people......pay attention!


That sentence structure doesn't appear to be correct.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 21, 2011)

Aocdrndicg to rscheearch at cmabrigde uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Can you raed tihs?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2011)

There's the crowd I know and love...........


----------



## RJJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I never could spelll so whats the big deal!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 21, 2011)

It all sounds thee same two me!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 21, 2011)

Along as you can spell your wives name corectly that is all that matteeers


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 21, 2011)

mtlog: Wives? As in more than one?


----------



## High Desert (Jan 21, 2011)

so you think there's only one way to spell a word! that's being ingorant.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 21, 2011)

eeerrr. . . iSpell ; )


----------



## dhengr (Jan 21, 2011)

Mtlogcabin:

And how many wives do you have?  I think you left the “s” off of the end of name.  The important thing is that you use the correct name when you’re in bed with them.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 21, 2011)

one letter off a missed apostrophe sure can raise some questions

BTW only been one, will only be one and it is the same one


----------



## High Desert (Jan 21, 2011)

yikes, Я могу прочитать его совершенно


----------



## KZQuixote (Jan 21, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> OK, you and I know we all have some fun giving someone grief about spelling, so I can't believe you folks let me get away with this for so long. I just noticed, look at what my signature line says, that has been the same for months, shouldn't that be.........."enjoying", rather than "enjoing"?
> 
> _Arguing with an inspector is like wrestling with a pig in mud, pretty soon you realize that the pig is enjoing it!_
> 
> people, people, people......pay attention!


It's the mental picture we draw that makes us avert our mind's eye before we really see the spellin.

Hey when you catch your own mistakes, they never happened did they!?

Bill


----------



## Yikes (Jan 21, 2011)

High Desert said:
			
		

> yikes, Я могу прочитать его совершенно


¡ǝuo ʇɐɥʇ buıpɐǝɹ ǝɯıʇ pɹɐɥ ɐ ǝʌɐɥ ı 'ʇɹǝsǝp ɥbıɥ 'ʎɹɹos


----------



## High Desert (Jan 21, 2011)

"yltcefrep ti daer nac I" ,dias tI .naissuR yllautca saw eniM .s'ruoy daer dluoc I


----------



## texasbo (Jan 21, 2011)

Is that syrrilic? If so, my hardware just might panaic.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 23, 2011)

dhengr said:
			
		

> Mtlogcabin:And how many wives do you have? I think you left the “s” off of the end of name. The important thing is that you use the correct name when you’re in bed with them.


I have 5 wives; it's just that they all are married to someone else. Just remember to give them all the same pet name; like "sweetheart". Kind of like when they all call me "honey"...............hey, wait a minute!


----------



## brudgers (Jan 23, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> eeerrr. . . iSpell ; )


Or chrome, opera, or firefox.


----------

